# Ethernet cable solution..need help



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello All,
Forgive my ignorance with the question I'm about to ask. I have main PC on second floor with modem connected to router then hard wired to PC. From that router I ran two 100' lengths of Cat6 to another PC and a PS3 Slim on the first floor, I did not use WI-FI because of signal problems, I tried but was not happy, my house is built like a bomb shelter with concrete walls and floors and support walls, the hard wire approach worked well. Sorry that I'm making a short question long! I just purchased another device, BD player, I would also like to hard wire this with Cat 6. Do I have to run another 100' cable from upstairs router to this player? Is there an alternative to this, (ie) split the cable feeding the PS3 or running a cable from the PC downstairs to the BD player? Comcast will not allow another modem in the house, or if they do it is redicuosly expensive? Again forgive the ignorance, is either method mentioned feasible, or do you have other solutions. Thank you all for taking the time to read this, I look forward to your replies.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Jeff. 

You certainly can split that signal. You'll need to purchase an inexpensive switch from best buy or any electronics retailer. Just plug it in to one of your existing 100 ft cables and run two shorter cables from there to your devices. One cat 6 can be switched up to 8 ways with affordable hardware so you should have plenty of capacity to expand without a new modem or router.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff,

Yes, if you already have a cable close, add an ethernet switch, like Dave says. This isn't a switch in the physical sense, but a device that deals out routed packets to different cables. Your router next to your modem first 'routes' (assembles packets with destination data) and then "switches' (forwards those packets based on destination data to the appropriate jack). You don't need another router, just a switch. Your downstairs router should handle the function fine.

An example of an ethernet switch would be a Netgear FS105A (100Mb) or GS105A (1Gb). Just buy a speed that is the same as your router, anything more won't be used.


Carl


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dave Upton said:


> Hi Jeff.
> 
> You certainly can split that signal. You'll need to purchase an inexpensive switch from best buy or any electronics retailer. Just plug it in to one of your existing 100 ft cables and run two shorter cables from there to your devices. One cat 6 can be switched up to 8 ways with affordable hardware so you should have plenty of capacity to expand without a new modem or router.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Dave, that info really helps.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

torceador said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Yes, if you already have a cable close, add an ethernet switch, like Dave says. This isn't a switch in the physical sense, but a device that deals out routed packets to different cables. Your router next to your modem first 'routes' (assembles packets with destination data) and then "switches' (forwards those packets based on destination data to the appropriate jack). You don't need another router, just a switch. Your downstairs router should handle the function fine.
> 
> ...


Carl, thank you, any suggestions as where to get these, Dave suggested Best Buy or any electronic outlet, how about Radio Shack? Thanks much.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

A Radio Shack should work, they should have something like this: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3161893

Any store that carries routers or computer parts of any sort should have switches in stock as well.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quick update: Router is Belkin high speed N+ with gigabit ports , whatever that means, and a correction: I'm using Cat 5 cable, if that makes a difference. Thanks again guys.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the help, I ended getting the Netgear FS105A switch, $21 from Amazon with a $10 mail in rebate, I can run four devices off this one unit, problems solved, I can't express how grateful I am to be a part of this community. Best regards....Jeff


----------

